# Anyone had a tubal reversal surgery



## jaykinney15 (Oct 5, 2015)

At the time I got my tubes clamped me and my boyfriend were 9 years into the relationship three kids and breaking up every few months. We are now married with great jobs and moving aboard with our kids, but I'm now thinking about getting the clamps taken off so that we can have another baby as a married couple instead of a dating couple. It also helps that the country we're moving to surgery is far cheaper then in the U.S. so my question is have anyone had the reversal and were you able to have a successful pregnancy afterwards. Did you have any complications? And are you glad you had it done


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

I have! One of the best decisions of my life.

I had a TL at the birth of my 4th child, because we had only negativity around having several, closely spaced children, and, I could not find any VBAC support, so I thought I would be forced into unnecessary RCS. (my 3rd baby was transverse so I had a c/s, and my 4th was a forced RCS due to hospital VBAC ban, and no other supportive providers.

We greatly regretted the decision, and even before we realized that, I experienced a complete negative health/cycle change. I was only 26, and had peri-menopausal symptoms. I had PTLS.

We traveled from Idaho to NC to go to the experts here: https://www.tubal-reversal.net/

I got pregnant the first month. I had filshie clips removed. The recovery was no big deal. I had two big, healthy babies in VBA2C's-8 lbs 10 oz, and 42 weeks 10 lbs 9 oz, including an "illegal" homebirth, then a m/c (not a result of the TR), then two more babies in a VBA2C, then a set of b/g twins 6 months ago, born vaginally again-37 weeks, 8 lb 1 oz/7 lb 10 oz.

I know other successful TR mama's, and I also know others who have had repeat ectopic pregnancies. Much of it is a result of what type of ligation you had in the first place, with clips/clamps having the highest success rates. Overall, the facility I went to was our choice because they have been the facility to keep statistics, publish in medical journals, and have prices a lot lower than many we checked into (particularly locally).

Best wishes! (Mom to 10, 6 following reversal)


----------

